# strawbix.com Anyone used this fuel?



## ajapale (19 Dec 2009)

[broken link removed]

Anyone used this fuel?


----------



## DavyJones (19 Dec 2009)

I haven't but i might try it out. I'm not a million miles from Adare.

They could do with changing their front page of website though, far too many figures for consumers to endure.


----------



## ajapale (19 Dec 2009)

I saw the product in a local GALA today. They could do with a little marketing expertise in the design of their packaging.

[broken link removed]

How does the heat output compare to say Logs or Turf or Coal?

Is the 2-4% ash by weight or volume?


----------



## sophie (23 Dec 2009)

i received 2bags of these and one bag of a starter pack with firelighters . They outed the fire and all i got was smoke.  The person who kindly gave them to me as a present asked how i got on and i told him not to bring them to me again as he was wasting his money. Now what to do with remainder.  Bad buy when we try to support irish products. very dissappointed!


----------



## Queenspawn (27 Dec 2009)

Re: packaging: The people marketing this product are taking an environmental angle.  From the pic can I assume the consumer take away has absolutely no packaging?  No packaging means no communication, no instructions, no address, no phone number and crucially no brand reinforcement.  So apart from having a giant shredded wheat in your garage you have no visual clues to your choice. I'm not suggesting that they go all M&S (individually wrapping peas) on us but they are missing out on valuable communication here.

Mind you from the comments so far the only reminder you'd need is not to repurchase.


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

Queenspawn said:


> From the pic can I assume the consumer take away has absolutely no packaging?



The product comes in a 10kg woven polypropylene stitched bag. 

There is no indication on the pack that the product complies with the relevant smoke control regulations.


----------



## sdill1 (25 Jan 2010)

Hi Sophie.am using the Strawbix and find them good to start the fire.i mix them with timber then when the fire is lighting.As you have some left try this out.Put 4 on the grate with hole facing down beside each other.firelighter in the middle and put two more Strawbix on top.I leave it till i get a flame and then feed more.you may think that it will go out but the fire will take hold after a few minutes.I dont poke the fire during start up.


----------



## sdill1 (25 Jan 2010)

On the both bags it says that the product is c02 neutral.


----------

